# Becoming a member .



## AWUSI EMMANUEL (Jun 14, 2017)

It has taken me more than months to b able to locate this group. Brethren kindly help me locate and join this worshipful hood. I am in Ghana to be presis BECHEM. 

Sent from my Infinix-X600 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jun 14, 2017)

Lots of intrest in Ghana these days....


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 14, 2017)

AWUSI EMMANUEL said:


> It has taken me more than months to b able to locate this group. Brethren kindly help me locate and join this worshipful hood. I am in Ghana to be presis BECHEM.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X600 using My Freemasonry mobile app



I suggest that you start here:
http://www.masonicinfo.com/grandlodges.htm
Look under the country link for Africa, and then read the comments under Ghana. From there go to their Grand Lodge website and search for a lodge close to you, or contact the GL secretary. That is all I can do for you. You will have to pound the pavement or so to speak, get on the phone, e-mail, or street and off the internet. Good luck to you.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 17, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## coachn (Jun 18, 2017)

AWUSI EMMANUEL said:


> It has taken me more than months to b able to locate this group. Brethren kindly help me locate and join this worshipful hood. I am in Ghana to be presis BECHEM.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X600 using My Freemasonry mobile app


http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/help-aid-assist-distant-membership.html


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jun 18, 2017)

Are there any Lodge buildings in Ghana? Where do the Masons meet in Ghana? Is Masonry that much secretive in Ghana?

I wonder.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 18, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Are there any Lodge buildings in Ghana? Where do the Masons meet in Ghana? Is Masonry that much secretive in Ghana?
> 
> I wonder.


I would also like to know this. There have been a number of people asking about Masonic membership in Ghana.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 18, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> I would also like to know this. There have been a number of people asking about Masonic membership in Ghana.


I feel like maybe its people trying to find them to persecute them

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Jun 18, 2017)

Actully its easier then that.
There is a widespread idea in some african countries that you can get millions of dollars, a record deal, green card etc. if you become a freemason.
There are a lot of scams out there.


----------



## Elexir (Jun 18, 2017)

If Freemasons where prosected in Ghana I doubt UGLE would keep its province.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 19, 2017)

Elexir said:


> If Freemasons where prosected in Ghana I doubt UGLE would keep its province.


I'm not saying it's prohibited I'm saying terrorists Will do what ever 

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 19, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I feel like maybe its people trying to find them to persecute them


This hadn't occurred to me. Something to think about.


Elexir said:


> If Freemasons where prosected in Ghana I doubt UGLE would keep its province.





Ripcord22A said:


> I'm not saying it's prohibited I'm saying terrorists Will do what ever


Good points.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 19, 2017)

Elexir said:


> Actully its easier then that.
> There is a widespread idea in some african countries that you can get millions of dollars, a record deal, green card etc. if you become a freemason.
> There are a lot of scams out there.


Now this is interesting. I had not heard this.


----------



## coachn (Jun 19, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Now this is interesting. I had not heard this.


http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/a-future-brother-asks-scams.html


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 19, 2017)

coachn said:


> http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/a-future-brother-asks-scams.html


Thank you coachn. Great article.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 19, 2017)

Kinda like the crowned prince of nigera wants to give you millions!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 20, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Kinda like the crowned prince of nigera wants to give you millions!


I actually received one of these phone calls wanting me to send money!


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jun 27, 2017)

Elexir said:


> Actully its easier then that.
> There is a widespread idea in some african countries that you can get millions of dollars, a record deal, green card etc. if you become a freemason.
> There are a lot of scams out there.


I know that some 'kids' are thinking the same way here in Chicago.

For some reason, maybe because of a few hip hop artists like Jay Z, Kanye West, Young Thug etc, i've had conversations with some interested younger guys trying to explain away that Masonry will not help their aspiring music careers.

They have approached me a few times after seeing the S&C emblem and point blank asked how they could become Masons. I've asked why do they want to become Masons. And that's when I was told by them so that they might get connected with Masons in the music industry.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 28, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> I know that some 'kids' are thinking the same way here in Chicago.





BullDozer Harrell said:


> They have approached me a few times after seeing the S&C emblem and point blank asked how they could become Masons. I've asked why do they want to become Masons. And that's when I was told by them so that they might get connected with Masons in the music industry.


It seems that Masonic symbols and signs are cool in the music industry right now.


----------



## LK600 (Jun 28, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> It seems that Masonic symbols and signs are cool in the music industry right now.



It's the BS Illuminati promotion via signs.  I try to explain to the kids that if there was an Illuminati, I'm fairly certain it would not include many singers or rappers.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 28, 2017)

LK600 said:


> I try to explain to the kids that if there was an Illuminati, I'm fairly certain it would not include many singers or rappers.


Yeah, really...Lol....


----------



## Bloke (Jun 28, 2017)

LK600 said:


> It's the BS Illuminati promotion via signs.  I try to explain to the kids that if there was an Illuminati, I'm fairly certain it would not include many singers or rappers.


Mate, even evil overlords need a beat to do their conspiring and domineering to


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 28, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Mate, even evil overlords need a beat to do their conspiring and domineering to


ROCK ON!!!!


----------



## LK600 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Mate, even evil overlords need a beat to do their conspiring and domineering to


That made me laugh lol.  Thanks!


----------



## David612 (Jul 22, 2017)

Is it just me or does seem to be a HUGE want of freemasonry in Ghana, or perhaps a a few super keen folk.


----------



## Charles Thomas (Aug 6, 2017)

AWUSI EMMANUEL said:


> It has taken me more than months to b able to locate this group. Brethren kindly help me locate and join this worshipful hood. I am in Ghana to be presis BECHEM.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X600 using My Freemasonry mobile app





Visit http://grandlodgeofghana.org/
Or whatsapp me on +1 876-510-9089 for more info


----------



## Charles Thomas (Sep 20, 2017)

AWUSI EMMANUEL said:


> It has taken me more than months to b able to locate this group. Brethren kindly help me locate and join this worshipful hood. I am in Ghana to be presis BECHEM.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X600 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Visit http://grandlodgeofghana.org/
Or whatsapp me on+1 854-529-2928 for assistance


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 20, 2017)

Thread Closed.


----------

